# Cold ears, mouth and paws?



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Moose's ears, mouth and paws are abnormally cold. It's 100 degrees outside and 80 degrees in our house. His body temperature has not ever been like that before and I'm not sure if it's something to be concerned about, so I wanted to post here to see if anyone knows what could be up, if anything at all.

Thanks!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

That sounds really weird to me... just feeling Toby over and his paws, ears, and mouth are all about the same temp as the rest of him feels... 
Maybe take his temperature?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I agree take his temperature. It does sound kind of weird to me.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I went and felt both dogs' ears, nose and paws in addition to their "armpits" (to estimate body temp). In both dogs, their nose was much cooler but feet and ears felt close to armpit temperature. 

Ears and nose can get a lot cooler if a dog lays on an AC vent. Also, any chance he was recent licking his paws and having them near a fan or vent?


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

if i thought my dog's ears, mouth and paws felt abnormally cold i would be on my way
to the Vet or E-Vet. i would post after the Vet visit.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I find it odd too! His temp is 100 exactly, so, normal. Paws, mouth and ears are still a bit chilly this morning, with his nose being notably cooler. His armpit area is much warmer than the previously mentioned body parts. Nothing has increased or decreased (appetite, water intake, etc. gums look good and energy levels are normal). I'm just going to continue to watch him. 

No Shell, it's not possible that he was laying by an air conditioning vent. However, he does choose to lay around on the tile the majority of the day, so that could be it.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Wow okay, so I did all of the feeling of his body and took his temp about an hour ago. Just checked him over again right now and his mouth and ears are normal and feel the same as his arm pit area. So strange. Could the cold body parts have anything to do with him recently waking up? When I first noticed this yesterday I had just got home from being out for about 3 hrs, and he was just waking up from a nap. Then when I checked him today, he had just got up from sleeping all night. Now that he's been up (and possibly moving around more?) his body temp is normal. 

Hmm. Gonna keep watching him.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

roxies feet and ears are cold sometimes... wouldnt worry personally.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Shep tries to sleep in the coldest part of the house, and his nose and ears are cold in the morning. Don't know about his paws. On the other hand, he may also pant, b/c the house is 'only' 73 degrees ... and not closer to the 40 degrees that he seems to prefer


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Maybe he just has poor circulation when he's sleeping?


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

hanksimon said:


> Shep tries to sleep in the coldest part of the house, and his nose and ears are cold in the morning. Don't know about his paws. On the other hand, he may also pant, b/c the house is 'only' 73 degrees ... and not closer to the 40 degrees that he seems to prefer


Ha! I can't even imagine a house at 73 degrees. I get chilly when our house is below 78! I guess that's what living in a desert will do to ya.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> Maybe he just has poor circulation when he's sleeping?


Possibly? I don't really know what it was to be honest! It was really random and has never happened before to my knowledge. (And I tend to be pretty proactive/constantly aware of my dog's state of being). It hasn't happened again since I last reported, so I'm just gonna chalk it up to...pretty much nothing. Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I would keep an eye on it. If it persist you could call and leave a message for the vet to call you back and give you an opinion.



BubbaMoose said:


> Ha! I can't even imagine a house at 73 degrees. I get chilly when our house is below 78! I guess that's what living in a desert will do to ya.


lol I would die. I keep my house at 60-62 degrees year round. You can imagine my double coated dogs love me. LOL


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I wonder if dogs can have a version of Reynaud's disease? (basically, poor hand and feet circulation so the hands and feet get cold easily)?

As an aside, yikes your electric bill in the summer must be insane Damon'sMom! 75 indoors in the summer is about all my wallet can handle


----------

